# Dropping the pounds?



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I looked up how much a chi should weigh and was shocked at 2-8lbs is the range. Ember is only barely bigger than the adorable Amberleah Lou Lou on this forum length and height wise. If I'm not mistaken Amberleah is around 4lbs, and I really want to get Ember down to 6 or 7lbs (she is 10 or 11)

Any tips?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Feed less and exercise more! Cut out *all* treats and snacks and only feed her what you have previously weighed out. If you need treats for training, take this out of her daily allowance. Get her playing and walking more. Use walks as rewards.
She may be the same height and length as another Chi, but it doesn't follow that she should weigh the same. She should look lean not flabby, with a clearly defined waist and you should be able to feel her ribs quite easily.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Why do you want her to lose that much weight? Is she extremely fat? (Because if her ideal weight is 6lbs and she is 11lbs then she is VERY overweight). You can't go by what the breed standard says. All Chis are different. The AKC breed standard says Chihuahuas should not weigh more than 6lbs. This is just their standard but many many Chis grow bigger than this due to breeding.

Onyx's ideal weight is 7.5 lbs. If she were 6 lbs I would get her taken away from me.

If she is indeed overweight, you obviously need to cut way back on the food. Onyx used to weigh 11 lbs (I don't know how it happened) and she very quickly lost the weight when i started feeding her about 120 calories a day. After putting her back on raw, she lost almost all of the weight within two months. She is now only 8 lbs 11 ounces so she has about a pound left to lose.

The reason she lost it so easily on raw is because there is no junk in raw food and virtually no carbs in the raw diet. Carbs contribute majorly in weight gain in dogs. Most kibble is loaded with carbs. You want to find a food very high in meat and protein because there will be fewer carbs.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Sadly, I can't cut of ALL treats as my Grandfather feeds her about 50 calories worth of a peanut butter sandwich every day, and the thing with my family is - I cannot persuade them to stop. Idk what to do, remove it from her crate is my only option most likely...


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Does she look kind of porky? If you've seen a vet recently, they they mention weight?

Here's a good chart that I like to use: http://www.countrycrittersvet.com/images/343_DogWeightScale.jpg

Keep in mind that the 2-6lb is just a general guideline. I've met a few Chis that weight 10lbs and up at their healthy weight. I think Stella is at 7lb or so right now. 
Sorry if I'm preaching to the choir. I used to be paranoid about Stella being overweight, but she's perfect based on her size. 

If she's definitely a bit overweight, I second what Stella said. Less food, more exercise!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Post some recent pics, we will be able to tell you if she needs to lose weight.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> Does she look kind of porky? If you've seen a vet recently, they they mention weight?
> 
> Here's a good chart that I like to use: http://www.countrycrittersvet.com/images/343_DogWeightScale.jpg
> 
> ...


+100. My words exactly, I even had the same chart!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

She is number 6 on the chart I was linked to, actually. Tried to take a pic but mom caught me, knew what it was for, and therefore will not allow me to send it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Does your mum think Ember is the correct weight? Point out that being overweight is bad for a dogs health and will cost her more in vet bills in the long term. If she is a 6 she isn't too bad, just give a little less kibble at each meal, the bag will last longer and your mum will be pleased. Plus I can't see her objecting to you taking her for more walks, right?


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah, okay. Your weight loss goals are still a bit ambitious though - Maybe just dropping 1lb, if even that. 

I'd take out a few kibbles at meal times. For a while, Stella was becoming quite the porker - it just turned out that I was feeding her too much. I was feeding her according to the guidelines on the bag, but they're not always accurate for each individual dog. Honestly, with decreasing the amount of food she got each day and keeping the same exercise habits, she lost the extra weight. 

Though daily walks certainly wouldn't hurt. 

Good luck!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Feed less and exercise more! Cut out *all* treats and snacks and only feed her what you have previously weighed out. If you need treats for training, take this out of her daily allowance. Get her playing and walking more. Use walks as rewards.
> She may be the same height and length as another Chi, but it doesn't follow that she should weigh the same. She should look lean not flabby, with a clearly defined waist and you should be able to feel her ribs quite easily.



YES YES YES! Stella, I could just kiss you! :thumbright:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

EmberLuvu said:


> Sadly, I can't cut of ALL treats as my Grandfather feeds her about 50 calories worth of a peanut butter sandwich every day, and the thing with my family is - I cannot persuade them to stop. Idk what to do, remove it from her crate is my only option most likely...



Savannah, if you can't persuade your family members to stop feeding her junk,
then you can at least increase her exercise. Start walking her as often as
possible, preferably 3 times per day. She needs to move. Playing is great too,
tug of war, fetch, etc.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I let her outside for around 5-7 hours per day, depends, but not all at a time (2hr at a time until night, we let her out around 4-5pm and she comes back in at around 8pm when it starts getting dark) and she loves to run with Trigger. Is that enough excersise? I can't take her for walks in this neighborhood, but since our backyard is fenced I let her out for awhile there.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

EmberLuvu said:


> I let her outside for around 5-7 hours per day, depends, but not all at a time (2hr at a time until night, we let her out around 4-5pm and she comes back in at around 8pm when it starts getting dark) and she loves to run with Trigger. Is that enough excersise? I can't take her for walks in this neighborhood, but since our backyard is fenced I let her out for awhile there.



Letting her out in the yard is definitely not the same as walking her. 
I know you are young, so since you can't take her out, how about
keeping her busy while she's in the yard? Take time a few times per
day to go out in the yard and play with her, get her running. This
will definitely help.


By the way, I think it's awesome how you are taking the initiative 
to make your family dog healthier. Very cool.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Letting her out in the yard is definitely not the same as walking her.
> I know you are young, so since you can't take her out, how about
> keeping her busy while she's in the yard? Take time a few times per
> day to go out in the yard and play with her, get her running. This
> ...


She does run and play ALOT while she is outside and since it's perfect weatheer I may just go out right now!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Have fun! eacewink:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

EmberLuvu said:


> She does run and play ALOT while she is outside and since it's perfect weatheer I may just go out right now!


Good for you! Tire her right out. I know it's hard because you're young, but maybe instead of persuading your family to stop feeding her treats, you could suggest a healthier treat? You could even make it a fun activity by dehydrating some meat at home which would potentially save some money too!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i couldt read the chart that was posted how can i find it in a clearer form thank you i think my buster should loose a pound and a alf thank you


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

My dog is on a diet right now and shes also a 6 on the chart. My family was the same way, they didnt want to listen to me when it came to her weight and feeding her. I just told my family from now on, no one is to ever give her any food whatsoever and I would go bezerk if anyone tried to feed her. I took over and monitored every single piece of food that went in her mouth. After going crazy a few times when my family tried to feed her they finally caught on that they need to stop feeding her! I also let my dog outside a lot but if I were to be honest it wasnt really exercise. Now I play fetch with her where shes running back and forth with no stopping until shes completely worn out. Shes lost weight and looks a lot better but theres still a long way to go. 

I know its really hard to get through to your family. I had a lot of fights with mine over this and I was in your exact position a few months ago. Try to do what you can by just reducing food, no treats, or trying to catch people in the act and telling them not to do it. Go on jogs, chase your dog around in the yard, or play fetch until hes worn out. If you cant monitor the food try to exercise him 2-3 times throughout the day in short bursts. Your dog should not be losing any more than 2% of his body weight per week or it would be dangerous so it will be a long and slow process. Good luck! I really hope you can get your family to change.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

bayoumah said:


> hi i couldt read the chart that was posted how can i find it in a clearer form thank you i think my buster should loose a pound and a alf thank you


http://stephennmcdonald.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/dog_weight_chart.jpg

http://www.huntingbassets.com/dogchart.php


----------

